# 1960's Ladies Roadmaster Cobra



## Donja (May 25, 2013)

Found this rare ladies bike yesterday, I have never seen anything like it, except for the men's Cobra version. Taking it apart piece by piece and cleaning and detailing it. Everything is original (except pedals) on this bike and in great condition. Even the Goodyear whitewalls are original, not so great condition though, but worth keeping on bike. Has a red 3-banded Bendix hub, Bendix coaster brake, interesting console, conformed back rack to back fender and a very nice Troxell seat in great condition.


----------

